# My Brave Little Lola Bear



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well everyone, 

I dropped her off at 9, she had a preop check carried out and got the all clear for her surgery. Thankfully no sign of heat as yet, which as you know is what I had been concerned about. The vet was lovely and very reassuring, I felt ok leaving her actually. She weighed 7kg! That's 1 kg weight gain in last 2 months, so the vet thinks she is probably slowing down and won't gain much more. Yay! 

Lola was a bit hyper, I think just out of sorts as she didn't get her breakfast and morning walk, so the vet was going to give her a pre-med to help her settle then get some IV fluids going then get her off to sleep. I have to ring between 3 and 4 to see when to collect her. She usually hates the vets but she was as good as gold getting examined, she's really matured lately. I'm proud of her, miss her about the house today, it's strange not having my little shadow. 

My main concern is how to stop her jumping up on sofa etc? She usually just leaps up with ease but I don't want her stretching her wound... I'm going to be running after her scooping her up.. Oh the wee pet. 

Thanks for all your well wishes over the last week, I'm off out soon to buy the baby vest! Do I need to keep the cone on if she has a vest on?


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Glad she has managed to get it done and that she was so happy when you left her, I have noticed my Lola is so much calmer/mature lately too. She has her routine and just gets on with life! Hope time flies by for you so you don't worry too much x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad all went well, you've just to occupy yourself now. I put a quilt on the floor and sat on it with her when she became a little more active I left her lead on so that I could get hold of her if needed. Mable really was a very boundy, mad half hour doodle dash pup and I couldn't have imagined how to keep her calm but there was definitely an element of she knew she shouldn't . Good luck x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

No cone if you've got the vest. Make sure the onesie is loose enough around her middle not to pull on the stitches when she moves. I found cutting a hole for her tail in the back of the onesie made the whole thing fit better. When I poppered it to one side of her tail Meadow did try sticking her nose up the unpoppered side to try to nibble. Don't forget to undo the poppers when she goes out for a wee etc!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks you three! Appreciate your support and comments! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps... After all my contemplation over whether to trim her leg hair or not the vet is going to have to shave some off for her drip! I was horrified.. Lol. Ayer deciding to keep her lovely long hair, she's now going to have a bald patch! Sigh!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sure shell be just grand. Our vets don't do IV fluids as they can drink pretty much up until around half an hr Pre op. They asked if I wanted Pre op bloods. It makes me laugh all these options... Wonder how that'd go down in the NHS ... Surely it's either deemed appropriate or not... Not the owners choice. 

All about money money money 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Our vet doesn't do pre op bloods! I'm glad she is getting some fluids though. I was asking so many questions lol, I think the vet must have thought I was a right weirdo! Which anaesthetic gas etc etc! Lol. Typical of me though. Hehe.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw brave you and Lola!! Hope it all goes well today..keep us posted.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow.. The vet has just called me to let me know Lola has had her spay and is absolutely fine! That's service! I didn't even have to call them. So relieved, I can go get her between 4 and 6. Yay! X


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh brilliant news! Well done Lola - hope her recovery goes okay.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad to hear that it went so well...

Kiki had bald patches on both front legs (!) but 11 days on, I don't notice them!
Kiki didn't jump on to the sofa for 4 days - after that...

Yesterday evening she jumped a clear 2 foot from a dead stop to get my attention and then had totally mad doodle dash when we were having Sunday lunch, difficult to maintain a normal conversation when there is an exocet poodlie poo missile zooming around the table and over and under legs, she only stopped after getting it wrong and colliding with a table leg!!
Here's hoping Lola will be back to her normal self quickly.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Fantastic! Well done Lola! I bet the first thing you do when you see her is check how much hair has been shaved off!!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

ooooh Ruth I am so pleased that your little Lola has had her spay and she is okay. My Lola is just going into theatre now. I went and bought some baby vests do you have any? They are much better than those cones of shame! Role on 4pm when you can go and collect your baby
Now we can compare notes!!!!
Take care and give Lola a hug from our other Lola xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I am thinking of our other little Lola now, I'm sure she will do grand! I'm off to buy vests shortly. Going to pick real cute ones! Will post a pic later.

Nadine, I am slightly dreading seeing her shaved leg! Lol... Ahem. Priorities Ruth! No really I'm just glad she got through it!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Wonderful news!! Lots of cuddles for your brave girl tonight


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh thats great to hear Ruth and as you say, lovely of them to phone you 

You can breathe a sigh of relief now and look forward to picking her up 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great news Ruth. The scary bit is over now and the hard work of keeping her rested begins. I'm sure Lola will be quite subdued today when you first bring her home but she'll soon perk up. As for the bald patch, try not to worry, the remaining longer hair on the leg will probably cover some of it up and most people won't even notice. When Obi had his spinal tap he had all his legs shaved and the back of his head/neck. I was horrified and thought it looked ridiculous but hardly any one commented. I used to refer to that time as his Poodle Cut! :laugh:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awww poor Obi! I forgot about his spinal tap!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Best wishes to Lola and of course the other Lola! I'm sure they'll both recover well. I wouldn't bother with a cone and just use a baby vest instead......its far kinder! x


----------

